# Standardized Chord Symbol Notation -- the book



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Written by a couple of copyists in 1976, it's an attempt to remove some of the ambiguity from chord symbols in professional charts. It's rational, concise and grounded in experience. And long long out of print. I keep my photocopy of Brandt and Roemer in the piano bench so I can look up mysteries and choose the clearest way to notate any chord. Here's a scan. If you don't have it, it's well worth downloading and printing out.

http://jazzagejazz.ca/resources/roehmer & brandt scan.pdf


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Awesome resource!!


----------

